
Copenhagen vs. Everett, Teleportation, and ER=EPR - okket
http://arxiv.org/abs/1604.02589
======
okket
A new paper from Leonard Susskind [0], see also:

"This new equation might finally unite the two biggest theories in physics,
claims physicist"

[http://www.sciencealert.com/this-new-equation-might-
finally-...](http://www.sciencealert.com/this-new-equation-might-finally-
unite-the-two-biggest-theories-in-physics-says-physicist)

"The equation that could transform physics: Researchers say ER=EPR could show
how quantum mechanics fits into the theory of general relativity"

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3768070/The-e...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3768070/The-
equation-transform-physics-Researchers-say-ER-EPR-quantum-mechanics-fits-
theory-general-relativity.html)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Susskind](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Susskind)

